# Einstiegshilfe Gefahrenanalyse und Risikobeurteilung



## Drain (17 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich gerade in den Bereich Gefahrenanalyse und Risikobeurteilung ein. Hab hier auch schon fleißig mitgelesen, aber für die praktische Umsetzung fehlt mir noch der richtige Einstieg.
Im konkreten geht es hier um eine Rundtischmaschine, Außenmaße 2x2,5m mit pneumatischen Bearbeitungsstationen, Zylinderdurchmesser D32mm und servogesteuerte Zweiachssysteme zum Be- und Endladen.

1) Risikoeinschätzung
Hier soll der erforderliche Performance Level PL ermittelt werden. Dazu müssen die einzelnen Gefährdungspotentiale der Maschine ermittelt und beurteilt werden.

z.B. Station 4 - Pneumatische Klemmung der Produkte
Risikoeinschätzung Sieht nach EN ISO 13849-1 so aus?

S - Schwere der Verletzung: 
Schwere Quetschung von Hand und Arm möglich => S2

F - Häufigkeit und/oder Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition: 
hier wird es IMHO schon wieder schwammig das zu beurteilen.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, ob jemand (ohne die Schutztüren, die sind ja dann erst als Maßnahme zur Risikominimierung zu betrachten) an die Station langen kann, dann ist das ja dauernd der Fall => F2
Wenn man aber die Arbeitsweise betrachtet, dann ist ein Eingriff in die Station nur zum Werkstückträger umrüsten notwendig => F1
Kann mich jemand dazu aufklären?

P - Möglichkeiten zur Vermeidung der Gefährdung
Ist durch das Anbringen einer allseitigen Einhausung mit Schutztüren möglich => P1

Auf diese Weise müssen nun sämtliche mir einfallenden Risiken einzeln bewertet werden?

2) Risikominderung
Die Anlage ist im Prinzip rundrum mit Schutztüren versehen und die Ein- und Auslage ist separat eingehaust. Sprich der Zugang zu den gefahrausgehenden Orten ist nicht zugänglich. Dadurch sind doch genug Maßnahmen getroffen die Risiken zu minimieren.

3) Realisierung Sicherheitsfunktionen
Dazu komme ich dann später, wenn Punkt 1 & 2 geklärt sind. Sonst wird das soviel auf einmal ;-)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir beim Einstieg in das schwierige Thema etwas weiterhelfen.

Drain


----------



## Beren (17 November 2009)

Moin


Ich fass mich kurz:


1. Gefährdungsanalyse 

ich machs in einer Excel Tabelle.

Erste Spalte: Alle Gefährdungen ermitteln und aufschreiben

Zweite Spalte: Jede Gefährung einzeln nach Risikograph bewerten (Du betrachtest die Maschine ohne Schutzzaun, und andere Schutzmaßnahmen. So als wenn die Maschine völlig ungeschützt da steht)

Dritte Spalte: Massnahmen zur Reduzierung der Gefährdung ermitteln (Schutzzaun, Zwei-Hand Bedienstelle, Einhausung.....)

Vierte Spalte: Restrisiko nach Risikograph ermitteln.


2. Ausführung der Sicherheitsfunktionen

Aus der zweiten Spalte ergibt sich Dein PLr


Gruß
Beren


----------



## Klopfer (18 November 2009)

@Drain

Bitte verwechsele nicht die Risikobeurteilung einer Maschine mit der Ermittlung des PLr einer Sicherheitsfunktion. Die Ermittlung des PLr nach EN ISO 13849-1 kommt erst NACHDEM eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme im Rahmen der Risikobeurteilung ermittelt wurde.

Da die Dokumentation des iterativen Prozesses im Rahmen der Risikominimierung durch die EN ISO 14121-1 (wie auch schon durch den Vorgänger EN 1050) verlangt wird machst Du hier eine Art VORHER – NACHHER Betrachtung. Du schauts Dir eine Gefahrstelle also ohne Schutzmassnahmen an... legst eine Schutzmaßnahme fest, und bewertest das Risiko an der Gefahrenstelle erneut. Durch die Quantifizierung (Zahlenwert) des Risikos kannst Du so theoretisch nachweisen, dass Deine Maßnahme auch tatsächlich wirksam war.

Im Falle bereits fertiger Maschinen (zwar illegal gem. Maschinenrichtlinie aber eher die Regel) ist die Risikobeurteilung eher ein zweistufiger Prozess.... erstens so eine Art Reverse Engineering in dem Du bereits vohandene Schutzmaßnahmen herleitest und ihre Wirksamkeit (theoretisch) überprüfst, und noch an der Machine bestehende Gefahren für die Du geegnete Sicherheitsmaßnahmen findest. Die Betrachtungsweise "Stellen wir uns die Maschine OHNE Schutzeinrichtungen vor" ist hierbei ein übliches Hilfsmittel.

Und jetzt kommt der PLr ins Spiel. Sollte eine Deiner Maßnahmen eine steuerungstechnische sein, dann wird in der Regel davon ausgegangen, dass diese auch eine hinreichende Risikominderung darstellt. der PLr beschreibt jetzt die Qualität Deiner steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme. 

Je gefährlicher desto PL!

Oder anders gesagt, Du bewertest das Risiko, dass herschen würde, würde die Schutzmaßnahme klammheimlich (die Norm nennt das gefahrbringend) ausfallen.

Alex


----------



## Drain (19 November 2009)

@Beren
Deine Exceltabellenausführung scheint mir recht passabel zu sein. Werde ich so übernehmen. Danke für die Beschreibung.

@Alex
IMHO müßten folgende Schritte in dieser Reihenfolge stattfinden:
1. Den *erforderlichen Performance Level (PLr)* in einer Risikoeinschätzung für einzelne Gefahren ermittlen (in Berens Tabelle Spalte 1+2)

2. Maßnahmen zur Verminderung der Risiken ergreifen (in Berens Tabelle Spalte 3)

3.
a) Ist die gefährdungsbeseitigende Maßnahme eine Konstruktive (z.B. Feste Einhausung => kein Zugriff mehr möglich), dann alles gut
b) Handelt es sich dagegen um eine technische Schutzmaßnahme (Tüschalter, Not-Halt => Not-Aus), dann ist die Sicherheitsfunktion zu bewerten und der *erreichte Performace Level (PL)* zu ermitteln. Nur wenn PL >= PLr, dann alles gut

Ist das soweit korrekt?

Was ist unter einer steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme zu verstehen? Eine Steuerung muß doch als Fehlerquelle (z.B. Ausgang wird ungewollt eingeschalten => Motor läuft an) gesehen werden und kann keine Maßnahme zur Risikominimierung sein.

Bin für weitere Antworten dankbar.
Drain


----------



## Beren (19 November 2009)

Hi Du,

soweit ist alles korrekt.

Eine Steuerungstechnische Massnahme ist die Verhinderung einer gefährdenden Situation => Sicherheitsfunktion. Not-Halt Taster, Zweihand Bedienstelle, Logik, Leistungsschütze...

Alle Komponenten der Sicherheitsfunktion sind relevant.

Gruß


----------



## Klopfer (19 November 2009)

Mahlzeit!

@Drain:

Eine Tabelle zur Risikobeurteilung sollte zumindest 7 Spalten haben. Ich schreib die Spalten mal hin, wobei die in Klammer gesetzten Spaltennamen optional sind.

(Laufende Nummer), Gefahrstelle, Lebensphase, Risikobeschreibung, Risikobewertung bzw. Risikozahl VOR Maßnahme, Maßnahmenbeschreibung ggf. auch mit Normbezug, Risikobewertung bzw. Risikozahl NACH Maßnahme, (Maßnahmenprinzip), PLr, (erreichter PL).

Die Risikozahl ist ein wenig problematisch. Natürlich ist es prinzipiell möglich, den Risikografen der EN ISO 13849-1 zu benutzen, und statt PLa bis e eine Zahl von 1 bis 5 zu erhalten. Allerdings wird das den Ansprüchen der EN ISO 14121-1 nicht gerecht, da die noch einen weiteren relevanten Parameter zur Risikobewertung angibt. Neben den Werten Schadensausmaß, Aufenthaltsdauer und Fluchtmöglichkeit kommt noch die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit zum Tragen. Dieser Parameter wird durch den Risikografen der EN ISO 13849-1 nicht abgedeckt.

Bei der Wahl der Maßnahme ist prinzipiell folgende Reihenfolge zu beachten:

1. Inhärent sichere Konstruktion (die Maschine so clever bauen, dass sie niemanden beisst)

2. Konstruktive Schutzmaßnahme (Abdeckung oder steuerungstechnische Maßnahme)

3. Organisatorische Maßnahme (Piktogramm, Hinweis in Betriebsanleitung, Unterweisung, Schlüsselschalter)

@Beren:

In Deiner Tabelle fehlte mir die Lebensphase Lebensphasen sind enorm wichtig, da an einer Gefahrenstelle in unterschiedlichen Lebensphasen unterschiedliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen notwendig sein können (z.B. beim Robi. Normalbetrieb -> Schutzzaun, Einrichtbetrieb im Inneren des Schutzzauns -> Sichere Geschwindigkeit und Zustimmbetrieb)

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Beren (20 November 2009)

@Klopfer: Einrichtbetriebe etc. werden bei mir über die Gefährdungen beschrieben.


----------



## Klopfer (22 November 2009)

@Beren

Das ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung, da die Form der Risikobeurteilung ja nunmal nicht festgeschrieben ist. Erlaubt ist, was funktioniert.

Durch die zusätzliche Unterteilung in Lebensphasen wird insbesondere den Menschen geholfen, die die Betriebsanleitung erstellen müssen. Denen fällt es leichter, spezifische nur in besonderen Lebensphasen auftretende Restrisiken in entsprechende Benutzer Informationen zu überführen.

MfG

Alex


----------



## Drain (23 November 2009)

Hallo ihr zwei,

danke für eure Diskussions- und Erklärungsbereitschaft.

Um nochmal auf das konkrete Projekt von mir zurückzukommen.



Drain schrieb:


> ...
> Im konkreten geht es hier um eine Rundtischmaschine, Außenmaße 2x2,5m mit pneumatischen Bearbeitungsstationen, Zylinderdurchmesser D32mm und servogesteuerte Zweiachssysteme zum Be- und Endladen.



1)
Wie ist die  "Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition" ohne Schutzeinhausung  zu bewerten? Es ist ja ein dauernder Zugriff in die gefahrausgehende Station möglich, aber notwendig eigentlich nur im Störungsfall bzw. beim Umrüsten.

Die Taktzeit der Stationen liegt bei ca.8s, es muß dann wohl von einer häufigen bis dauerenden Gefährdungsexposition ausgegangen werden, oder?

2)
Und wie ist die Gefährung durch diese Station nach Anbringen einer Einhausung zu bewerten?
Kann diese jetzt Anstelle von S2 - "schwere Verletzung" mit S1 - "leichte Verletzung" bewertet werden, da ein Zugriff auf die Station nicht mehr möglich ist 
Sorry, irgendwie durchblicke ich das noch nicht so ganz.

Weitere Fragen folgen 

Drain


----------



## Herrminator2 (23 November 2009)

@ Drain Ja, genau an solchen Fragen hänge ich auch gerade.

Wobei ich nicht ganz zurechtkomme mit  SIL, PL, PLr  Wann mache ich was?

Und wie funktioniert PLr ? Risikoabschätzung von 0 (geringes Risiko) bis 10 (hohes Risiko) unter Berücksichtigung von:
Schadensausmaß, Aufenhaltsdauer,  Möglichkeit des Erkennens, Wahrscheibnlichkeit des Eintretens.
Liege ich da richtig? Oder ist PL und PLr das gleiche ?


----------



## Drain (23 November 2009)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> @ Drain Ja, genau an solchen Fragen hänge ich auch gerade.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht ganz zurechtkomme mit  SIL, PL, PLr  Wann mache ich was?
> 
> ...



Hallo Herrminator,
willkommen im Club 

Unterschied zwischen PL und PLr ist aber doch oben in meinem Posting #4 beschrieben. Sollte eigentlich klar sein, oder?

Drain


----------



## Herrminator2 (23 November 2009)

Stimmt hast recht.

Aber wann kommt der SIL zum Einsatz? Dann wenn es um eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme geht ?​


----------



## Drain (23 November 2009)

Das sind nur unterschiedliche Normen:
-EN/IEC 62061: SIL (safety integrety level) => SIL1-SIL3
-ISO 13849-1: PL (performance level) PLa-PLe

und sind in etwa so vergleichbar:
PLa -   -
PLb - SIL1
PLc - SIL1
PLd - SIL2
PLe - SIL3

Du kannst deine Risikobewertung nach der einen oder der anderen Norm machen. So ist das mir zumindest bekannt.


----------



## Herrminator2 (23 November 2009)

Ja das war auch mein Gedanke. Bzw. So hat es sich gelesen. 
Zumindest wenn ich folgendes richtig verstanden habe.

https://www.automation.siemens.com/cd-static/material/info/e20001-y290-m103-v1.pdf

Die Risikoeinschätzung vorher bzw. nachher soll ja nur aufzeigen, das sich das Risiko verringert hat. Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden. Habe da ein Bewertungssystem von 0 bis 10 gefunden das ganz gut aussieht.


----------



## Klopfer (23 November 2009)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei,
> 
> danke für eure Diskussions- und Erklärungsbereitschaft.
> 
> ...



Also machen wir doch mal eine kurze Risikobewertung nach EN ISO 14121-1

Gefahrenstelle: Rundtisch
Lebensphase: Normalbetrieb
Gefährdung: Verschiedene mechanische Gefährdungen im Bereich des Rundschalttisches insbesondere Quetschen, Scheren und Schneiden von oberen Gliedmaßen

Risikobewertung vorher: Schadensausmaß: schwer
Aufenthaltsdauer im Gefahrenbereich: Häufig
Möglichkeit des Erkennens und Ausweichens: möglich (nicht möglich?)
Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit: Mittel ((geschätzter Wert)
Risikozahl nach prEN 1050: 4
​Maßnahme:Feststehend trennende Schutzeinrichtung (Schutzzaun) gem. EN 983. Ausführung in transparentem Polycarbonat mit einer Höhe von xxx mm gem. Tabelle 2 EN ISO 13857.

Risikobewertung nachher: Schadensaumaß: leicht
Aufenthaltsdauer im Gefahrenbereich: nicht relevant
Möglichkeit des Ausweichen: möglich
Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit: mittel
Risikozahl: 0
​Da es sich um eine rein mechanische Schutzmaßnahme handelt wird hier auch kein PL oder SIL ermittelt. Sollte man an einer Stelle des Rundschalttisches ein Lichtgitter einsetzen wollen (Einlege- Entnahmestelle), dann wäre die Bewertung im Grunde genommen die Gleiche. Als Maßnahme würde dann da stehen: Absicherung der Gefahrenstelle durch ein Lichtgitter im Astand von xxx mm von der Gefahrenstelle gem EN 999. 

Grundsätzlich ist diese steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme gleichwertig mit der mechanischen... allerdings nur solange sie funktioniert! Und da man das im Gegensatz zu einem Schutzzaun nicht einfach so sehen kann, kommt die "Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen gefahrbringenden Ausfall" zum Einsatz also nach EN 13849-1 der Performance Level. Die Bewertung gem. des Risikografen der EN ISO 13849-1 würde einen PLr von d ergeben.

Ich habe den Risikograf mal angehängt (wird auch von Safexpert eingesetzt).

Achja... noch eine Bemerkung an Rande: Ja, die Bewertung der Parameter "Aufenthaltsdauer im Gefahrenbereich", "Möglichkeit des Ausweichens" und "Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit" ist vergleichsweise subjektiv. Das ist aber auch nicht schlimm, solange man nicht außer acht lässt, dass der wichtigste Parameter das Schadensausmaß ist. Solange das nicht auf "leicht" vermindert werden kann braucht es entweder weitere Maßnahmen oder wir haben ein Restrisiko, das in der Betriebsanleitung dokumentiert werden muss.

Und Nein. Ein Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung reduziert nicht das Schadensausmaß nach dem Motto: "Wenn der Bediener die Anleitung gelesen hat, dann weiß er es ja und somit passiert nichts mehr" *ROFL*

Und immer dran denken: Vom Großen ins Kleine! Sonst verzettelst Du dich mit all den Stellen wo man sich den Fingernagel umknicken kann.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Klopfer (23 November 2009)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> Die Risikoeinschätzung vorher bzw. nachher soll ja nur aufzeigen, das sich das Risiko verringert hat. Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden. Habe da ein Bewertungssystem von 0 bis 10 gefunden das ganz gut aussieht.



Die Risikobewertung vorher und nachher sollte den iterativen Prozess nachweisen, der durch die Normen gefordert wird. Außerdem wird somit die theoretische Wirksamkeit der Maßnahme ermittelt.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Herrminator2 (24 November 2009)

@ Klopfer

SUPER. Danke. 
Den Risikografen von Safeexpert habe ich auch verwendet.


----------



## Beren (24 November 2009)

*SIL oder PL*

SIL und PL sind aufeinander abstimmbar. Allerdings lassen sich mit SIL zur Zeit keine mechanischen Komponenten beschreiben (Fluidtechnik, Ventile, etc.).

Daher verwenden wir ausschließlich PL.


----------



## Herrminator2 (24 November 2009)

> Die Bewertung gem. des Risikografen der EN ISO 13849-1 würde einen PLr von d ergeben.


Das heißt es wäre der Weg S2 --> F2 -->P1 = d

Wie kommt man da auf P1 (Vermeidung / Begrenzung) = möglich unter bestimmten Bedingungen?


----------



## Klopfer (24 November 2009)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da auf P1 (Vermeidung / Begrenzung) = möglich unter bestimmten Bedingungen?



Durch den gesunden Menschenverstand, den man auch Bedienern unterstellt. Abgesehen davon folge ich den Parametern der Risikobeurteilung.

Nach wie vor steht die Grundannahme, dass sich niemand vorsätzlich verletzt, folglich greift er versehentlich rein. Das bedeutet das Eingreifen ist grundsätzlich vermeidbar.

PLd ist auch dann angemessen, wenn man Gefährdungen vergleicht... mein Liebling ist der Industrieroboter, dessen C-Norm für steuerungstechnische Absicherungen die Kat. 3 also PLd fordert.

PLe ist meistens nicht notwendig und eine erhebliche Kostenfrage! 

Damit möchte ich nicht in Abrede stellen, dass es Situationen gibt, in denen man auch einen PLe braucht, aber PLd wird wohl eher der "Brot und Butter" PL werden.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 November 2009)

ja das mit dem PL d als Standard kristallisiert sich auch so heraus, hinzu kommen a+b für Wartungsbereiche mit geringer Verletzungsschwere, e machen wir nur für hydraulische pressenähnliche Maschine  und in Einzelfällen für eleketromechanische Fügeeinheiten bei direktem Handeinlegen in die Gefahrenstelle.

Beim Robi muss ich aber zum Teil wiedersprechen. Da es hier eine C-Norm gibt, muss nur diese, nicht die 13849 als B-Norm angewendet werden. Und die Roboternorm schreibt wie viele andere C-Normen derzeit nur ausführung nach Kat. 3 nicht PL d vor (wobei bei Kat 3 mit halbwegs zuverlässigen Bauteilen bei mir bislang immer ein d rauskommt).  
Andreas


----------



## Klopfer (25 November 2009)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Beim Robi muss ich aber zum Teil wiedersprechen. Da es hier eine C-Norm gibt, muss nur diese, nicht die 13849 als B-Norm angewendet werden. Und die Roboternorm schreibt wie viele andere C-Normen derzeit nur ausführung nach Kat. 3 nicht PL d vor (wobei bei Kat 3 mit halbwegs zuverlässigen Bauteilen bei mir bislang immer ein d rauskommt).
> Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

jetzt muss ich Dir leider widersprechen 

Grundsätzlich MUSS ich keine Norm anwenden. Die Anwendung von Normen ist freiwillig. Die Freiwilligkeit relativiert sich aber etwas, wenn man rechtssichere Machinen konstruieren will und deshalb gerne die "Vermutungswirkung" einstreichen würde. Darüber hinaus sparen Normen langfristig auch Zeit und Geld, wenn ich eine anerkannte normative Lösung umsetze statt mühsam selbst etwas zu basteln. 

Folglich MUSS ich auch keine C-Norm anwenden und schon gar nicht ausschließlich! C-Normen beschreiben Maschinenarten. Keine C-Norm kennt Deine tatsächliche Maschine bzw. deren Ausführung. Ich habe auch schon gestandene renomierte Maschinenbauer gehört, die sagten "Ich baue ja nach C-Norm daher kann ich mir das Erstellen einer Risikobeurteilung ersparen". *ROFL*

B-Normen sind und bleiben das wichtigste Werkzeug zur Umsetzung der SIcherheits- und Schutzziele der MRL, auch wenn eine C-Norm vorliegt.Ich kenne auch genügend Automatisierer, die ihre Schutztüren um den Robi herum prinzipiell mit Kat.4 absichern (allerdings unterstelle ich den meisten Konstrukteuren hier eher Angst als Sachverstand, nach dem Motto "Wenn ich das Beste einsetze was es gibt, dann kann ich nichts falsch machen!" Und wenn die Maschine dann mal wieder das Budget sprengt ist wie immer der teure Schaltschrank schuld )

Ich behaupte jetzt einmal, dass die meisten Maschinenbauer die EN ISO 10218-1 gar nicht kennen, bzw. nie wirklich hineingeschaut haben. Warum auch? In der Regel werden Industrieroboter in eine Anlage integriert, also interessiert mich primär die Sicherheit der Anlage. Folglich leitete man seine eigene Lösung aus einer B-Norm a la EN ISO 13849-1 oder EN 62061 je nach Geschmack ab.

Nützlich ist es jedoch, da stimme ich Dir zu, die Robi Norm soweit zu kennen, als dass dort Kat. 3 gem ISO 13849-1:1999 (bzw. EN 954-1) für die Absicherung des gRobis empfohlen wird.

Vor diesem Hintergrund (Verwendung und Bezug auf die Vorgängernorm der EN ISO 13849-1) ist die Kat. 3 auch klar. Die Parameter seinerzeits waren S2, F1, und P2. Damit landet man auf Kat.2 oder Kat. 3 Kat. 3 wurde von den Normenschreibern gewählt, weil  man um die Probleme der Realisierung einer echten Kat. 2 wusste. Wie Du ja auch schon geschrieben hast, ist Kat.3 von jeher einfacher Umzusetzen als eine echte Kat.2 (Von wegen der einkanalige Türschalter wird Kat.2 wenn man ihn einmal am Tag testet und diesen Test in der Betriebsanleitung vorschreibt).

Wenn Du nun mit diesen Parametern (S2, F1 und P2) in die EN ISO 13849-1 reinschaust, dann kommt PLd heraus! Das sich PLd am einfachsten mit einer Kat.3 Architektur umsetzen lässt ist dabei eher ein Sahnehäubchen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 November 2009)

na ja müssen muss man nicht, aber wenn Du nicht sehr gute Grüdne dokumentiert hast, wieso Du trotz Nichteinhaltung der Norm ein gleiches Sciherheitsniveau erreichst, kannst Du arge Probleme im Fall eines Unfalles bekommen. Eine machinenspezifische Sicherheits-C-Norm beschreibt die notwendige Absicherung dieser Maschinenart vollständig. Wenn du diese C-Norm anwendest, brauchst  Du nicht zusätzlich noch B-Normen wie die ISO 13849 anzuwenden. Die C-Norm hat falls vorhanden, Vorrang. Ich hab vor wenigen Tagen sogar eine offizielle Stellungnahme von eine m Normausschuss eben zu dem Thema ob eine alte C-Norm nur mit ihrer Kategorie anzuwenden ist oder ob ein PL erforderlich ist gelesen. Muss mal schauen ob ich das wieder finde....


----------



## Klopfer (26 November 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

Das wäre sehr interessant!

Grundsätzlich liegt das Problem darin, dass Normen eben nicht im gleichen Zyklus aktualisiert werden. Somit bezieht sich eine C-Norm aus dem Jahr 2006 eben auf den Stand der Technik zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Wenn nun die zugrunde gelegte B-Norm ein paar Jahre später überarbeitet wird, dann sollte m.E. der Hersteller, um dem Stand der Technik zu genügen, die Voraussetzungen der "veralteten" C-Norm unter Berücksichtigung des neusten Stands der Technik (überarbeitete C-Norm) auf seine Maschine übertragen.

Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass es ein Luxus ist, dem Stand der Technik durch das Lesen neuer Normen zu folgen.

Gruß

Alex


----------

